# how you got your name



## kimbowbill (Sep 3, 2011)

this has been done before, a while ago, but as we have so many new members i think it would be nice to know where you got your username from, i will start with mine, when i first got my pc many years ago, i was having trouble finding a username, the site asked me for 3 names/words, so i put in the name of my horse, Kimba, i also had a boat at the time so i put that in and the name of my parrot, Billie, it came up with Kimbowbill, lol, its a bit of a male name but its mine and i love it, so cum on guys n gals, tell us how you got yours

Jen xx


----------



## Neckender (Sep 3, 2011)

Mines easy.

John.


----------



## nessalz (Sep 3, 2011)

hi nessalz.........from the olden days of the 486 computers,c: dial up, we said to each other whats this......e-mail address:scared:.....was so confusing back then.lol.... i know.... ness, as my wife is called vanessa, and iam called alan, hence my name nessalz...


----------



## al n sal (Sep 3, 2011)

our last van was called Murtle, (the turtle) carrying home on back and driving people mad by driving slow up hills. so we stuck cartoon pics of turtles on it to give people something to look at always raised a smile.

but don't have a name for this one, someone said about Phoenix as it was built after Murtle was cremated, but open to suggestions, nice ones that is. :lol-053:

al


----------



## Tbear (Sep 3, 2011)

I was at a complete loss for a name until I saw the teddybear the kids had given me in a theatre greens. Theatre Bear - Tbear.

Richard


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Sep 3, 2011)

I thought of mine after watching a film from the states called rubber tramps . It was a film about ppl living out of need in vehicles of all type. As i have a landrover i just put the landy in front on rubber tramps . Landy is the well know shorten version of Landrover in th world of 4x4. I was on here the other day tho and noticed someone had a name rubber tramp. Im sorry about that if i had know i would have used another username. hopefully it will not confuse anyone

lee


----------



## bob72 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm quite impatient and useless at thinking up names. So years ago I just picked bob at random and the year of my then current van '72


----------



## CompoSimmonite (Sep 3, 2011)

My all time favorite TV program is Last of the Summer Wine. When CB's became legal, in 1981, my "handle" was "Compo". I've even got it as my email address -
compo.simmonite@ntlworld.com 

Paul H


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Sep 3, 2011)

:lol-053::lol-053: it gave me a giggle but didn't like to comment
p.s. i think he may be related to our lass:wave:


----------



## AyGee (Sep 3, 2011)

My initials as they are spelt A. G. B. = AyGeeBee - just like that!


----------



## maingate (Sep 3, 2011)

My name is a Mining term for the roadway leading to the coal face. When I left school, I served an apprenticeship with the National Coal Board at a County Durham pit.

When we started showing Whippets, I also registered Maingate with the Kennel Club as our affix.

BTW, my avatar is Ernst Stavros Blofeld, a man determined to dominate the world. I would have emulated him but the wife put the block on it. :mad1:


----------



## Bigpeetee (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm 6'3" n my initials are PT simples!!


----------



## vwalan (Sep 3, 2011)

hi i ran my own volkswagen garage for years. my mate was ron the plumb. i have another one called vwsteve, he was oposition at one time. anyway thats why i,m vwalan. plus we had vw cars ,trikes and campers filling our drive for years. still have .


----------



## David & Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

We used our own Christian names as we are both old and senile, hopefully we won't forget our names as we get older.☺☺☺


----------



## bigmillie (Sep 3, 2011)

Part of surname

Me Bigmillie

Wife Lady Millie

1st Son called SIR  6 foot ex Para :bow:

2nd Son called Millie

3rd Son called little Millie

Cheers Charlie


----------



## Deleted member 11999 (Sep 3, 2011)

Nickname plus first two numbers of our post code when we lived in France


----------



## John H (Sep 3, 2011)

Mum and Dad gave it to me!


----------



## theteapackets (Sep 3, 2011)

My sister & hubby sent us a christmas card years ago to _the Teapackets_ - *T*im, *T*racey, *K*ieran and *A*nna *Peace* ... then *L*ily came along, so I suppose now it should really be L'Teapackets


----------



## bigpieeater (Sep 3, 2011)

'Cos I eat big pies...life's to short to eat small ones!!:lol-049:


----------



## Firefox (Sep 3, 2011)

A name I coined at random for the internet and have had since 1998.

That was well before Mozilla nicked it for their web browser. Before that their browser was called Firebird, so I'm not named after the browser, they named their browser after me!


----------



## Mothman (Sep 3, 2011)

Barrington (simply my real name):wave::wave::wave:: i was named after my grandfather The freedom fighter Barrington smive the 1st:scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## scotsy (Sep 3, 2011)

*from schooldays*

My surname is Scotson and at school i was nicknamed *scotsy* by the other kids and it stuck, every forum i go on i'm 'scotsy'


----------



## Rubbertramp (Sep 3, 2011)

landyrubbertramp said:


> I thought of mine after watching a film from the states called rubber tramps . It was a film about ppl living out of need in vehicles of all type. As i have a landrover i just put the landy in front on rubber tramps . Landy is the well know shorten version of Landrover in th world of 4x4. I was on here the other day tho and noticed someone had a name rubber tramp. Im sorry about that if i had know i would have used another username. hopefully it will not confuse anyone
> 
> lee


 
I got my same name from a film too....Into the wild...highly reccomend it.....No need to apologise, there is room for many rubbertramps up and down the highways and byways:wave:


----------



## fofeg101 (Sep 3, 2011)

Mines easy, fofeg = Geoff and 101 = binary maths = IT = Computers = Cyberspace.


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 3, 2011)

not especially good with computers,memory not what it was, so i thought i would choose something i"m not likely to forget, born and lived in god"s own county all my life. By the way good idea for a post, i must admit i"ve been curious about some usernames.


----------



## seesa (Sep 3, 2011)

My younger sister couldn't say lisa so I was always seesa - it's carried on and her kids call me seesa too - on fb I'm seesa wilde (after kim, oscar, camping and the occasional night out with the girls)


----------



## Beemer (Sep 3, 2011)

I have been on a bike forum for quite a few years, and obviously own and ride a BMW.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 3, 2011)

well here goes my name mandrake ,was the one i used when i was on the c.b radio many years ago i got that out of a book i had as in those days, i was into witch craft and the black arts. i was trying to find a handle as they called them and just opend a book randomly and pointed at a page  my finger landed on the word mandrake and i have kept it since   ....nowthen my avitar was a photo my wife took of me one moonlight night as i was going out for dinner ,


----------



## plattypus (Sep 3, 2011)

My name is Platt. Always been known as plattypus, use it on all forums
Roger


----------



## Sooty 10 (Sep 3, 2011)

With my surname Sutcliffe, I was always called sooty at school.

Keith


----------



## Teffy (Sep 4, 2011)

Many many years ago my brother was listening to Stanley Unwin doing "Goldiloppers and the Three Bears" and he started calling me Teffiloppers (my name is Stephanie).  My family have called me Teffy ever since.  I really like "Mandrake" - cool name.


----------



## al n sal (Sep 4, 2011)

:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053: yep thick :lol-049: i might of, oh well i can only strive for perfection, and one day i might catch up with the elite.....


----------



## oldish hippy (Sep 4, 2011)

self explantory it eithier aging or oldish depend on how i feel on the day


----------



## Leltel (Sep 4, 2011)

Ours is Lel for me and Tel for my hubby, all those years ago when we were first in love:heart:, that's 
what we shortened our names to (Lesley & Terry).  It's stuck ever since.....Simples! 
Now how our dog got the name Marmite, needs no explanation!


----------



## kimbowbill (Sep 4, 2011)

:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Squibby (Sep 4, 2011)

Working in the Royal Navy you normaly get cool or just plane stupid names, but mine is less inventive as it's my last name with a Y added, not very exciting I know.

I was called Squelch at school after having a nasty case of the runs and not making the loo in time, but I lost that name thankfully when I left school and started working.

Squibby.


----------



## kimbowbill (Sep 4, 2011)

Squibby said:


> Working in the Royal Navy you normaly get cool or just plane stupid names, but mine is less inventive as it's my last name with a Y added, not very exciting I know.
> 
> I was called Squelch at school after having a nasty case of the runs and not making the loo in time, but I lost that name thankfully when I left school and started working.
> 
> Squibby.


 
you know you'll regret sharing that information with us :banana::banana: very funny tho xx


----------



## London Lad (Sep 4, 2011)

I was born in Barnes SW13 by the River Thames and lived there for 30 years.
Married and with a family we moved to West Sussex and now live in a village surrounded by woods and fields, within 14 miles of Brighton.

But my first love is London.


----------



## kangooroo (Sep 4, 2011)

Easy - I had a KangooRoo campervan at the time, although I sold it earlier this year and am now back to camping in a Kangoo panel van.


----------



## RobKeeble (Sep 4, 2011)

*Family tradition OR lack of imagination*

Just like John H, it's a family thing.  My granddad was Robert W Keeble who named my dad Robert W who named me Robert W.  I named my son Robert W, and he named his son W Robert  - oops I must have a word with him about that one day.


----------



## watchthis (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi All
Mine is dead simple I used to buy-sell and repair watches:rolleyes2:

Bye for now
Freddie:wave:


----------



## Miz (Sep 4, 2011)

Mine is my surname shortened, have been called it since school.


----------



## Mothman (Sep 6, 2011)

Im now called MOTHMAN:yeahthat:LOL

Formally Barrington b,


----------



## RobKeeble (Sep 6, 2011)

Did it involve surgery or was it more of a Jeff Goldblum moment in The Fly? :lol-049:


----------



## Mothman (Sep 6, 2011)

lol More like the Fly but i went into the Hymer Loo locked the door came out with Mothballs


RobKeeble said:


> Did it involve surgery or was it more of a Jeff Goldblum moment in The Fly? :lol-049:


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 6, 2011)

maingate said:


> BTW, my avatar is Ernst Stavros Blofeld, a man determined to dominate the world. I would have emulated him but the wife put the block on it. :mad1:



Ah heck and I thought you were Ernst Stavros Blofeld :banana::banana:


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 6, 2011)

Easy - we used to live in Guernsey and real Guernsey people are called "Guernsey Donkeys" :bow:


----------



## Ste (Sep 6, 2011)

Erm!
I'm called Ste


----------



## Nolly (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi,
My old dad & granddad were known as "Nolly" when skippering the Norfolk Wherries.


----------



## ArenqueRojo (Sep 6, 2011)

Spanish for Red Herring - wife thinks it appropriate!


----------



## wigan pier (Sep 6, 2011)

WIGANPIER
                                                                         NEED I SAY MORE
:lol-053:


----------



## deanotic (Sep 6, 2011)

*Names*

Hi , my name came from my middle name " dean " and my bike which is a bmw r80 tic , so i took the  " tic " and put it after my middle name with an  " o " inbetween . Its the one username that i knew nobody else would have !


----------



## cooljules (Sep 6, 2011)

im cool......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## cooljules (Sep 6, 2011)

wigan pier said:


> WIGANPIER
> NEED I SAY MORE
> :lol-053:


 
cos you pee off it?


----------



## CHII BUS (Sep 7, 2011)

Im related to my number plate...lol


----------



## Randonneur (Sep 8, 2011)

Randonneur, after my Raleigh Randonneur touring bike. But it's also the french word for journey or traveller. 

The van's called Minnie after the MHN in the registration number, ( the wife's idea not mine!!! ).


----------



## Vivo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Vivo*

The grocers shop in Brenken Wsf. Also with mobile van which took milk, eggs, bread and other basic provisions to all the villagers.... Crates of Warteiner and packets of HB a specialility!


----------



## toledo (Sep 13, 2011)

*name*

i took my name many years ago when i joined a country & (western) group & i got it of a car called truimph (Toledo)


----------



## maj114 (Sep 13, 2011)

*my id*

when i first used a computer back in the times of steam pc i was flumuxed enough so had no idea so used my initials and birthdate  11 april just like me its simple to remember
my ambition is to have a reg plate on my car but not yet done it:dance:


----------



## mochras (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, anyone who knows or has been to Shell Island in Llanbedr, Gwynedd and has used the bar onsite may weill have seen the name above the bar MOCHRAS.  I understood it, from one of the locals, to be Welsh for Shell Island.  I don't know for certain but I liked the name as much as I did the place and that's how mine came about.

Admittedly, due to relocating to South Wales from the Midlands my trips have become rather few and far between but I had many weekends and weeks camping there and loved every minute of it.  If only there were jobs around the area for non-Welsh speakers I would move there tomorrow.


----------



## gelleh gelleh (Sep 13, 2011)

I spend time doing voluntary work in the Gambia every year and our van would be called a Gelleh gelleh there.
Cari


----------



## frogdude (Sep 13, 2011)

I used to keep and breed tropical frogs - up until my daughter was born i had over 100 frogs of nearly 30 species.


----------



## beachcaster (Sep 13, 2011)

I bet a lot of you worked this one out 

but in the old days when there were fish in the sea....I use to fish from the beach.

barry


----------



## vinedad (Sep 13, 2011)

I was stuck for a name till I thought of my daughters who at the time ran a pub called The Vine.


----------



## Deleted member 8481 (Sep 13, 2011)

I scuba Too, I think that sayes it all


----------



## midnight rambler (Sep 13, 2011)

Mines a Rolling Stones Track


----------



## Chip (Sep 14, 2011)

Wanted something "short & snappy" so "Chip" seemed appropiate. He was our much loved Yorkshire Terrier who travelled everywhere with us until his sad demise last year.


----------



## jonbott (Sep 14, 2011)

mines easy:bow:


----------



## toxicturtle (Sep 14, 2011)

*easy*

its no me, its the van talking


----------



## Harmergeddon (Sep 15, 2011)

Hahaha good post. I have multiple forum names, mainly because some were not available at the time of joining and my others are obvious chosen by me. However my adopted nickname which happens to be this forums alias came from a group of friends i used to share a house with. Most weekend mornings i would be first up, usually with a hangover head downstairs and decide that it was a good time to do the dishes, promptly smash a few accidentally. As this was a relatively frequent occurance and due to my second name being Harmer they started saying "Look out Harmergeddon's in the kitchen!"


----------



## Mothman (Sep 15, 2011)

Im now called the Mothman, name changed because it seemed fitting after i was savagley attacked by a gang of moths hanging around the bushes this assult came as a result of them wanting my bling yes they was after my new gadget tourch hat,i did not think these rurul moths normally so kind in there country ways could behave in such a way, it only took one look from the big one then POW!!!!! they all joined in BIF!! BOF!! KAPOW!!!! one flutter after another did i suffer from these dusty crawling little flapping maniac Barstools:mad1::mad1::mad1: i was lucky to of got away with my life i recon,,,


This was the leader,,,,


----------



## bopper (Sep 26, 2011)

I have been an entertainer since 1959 and during the late sixties took up DJing. Because I am well built, an aquintance, that whenever he saw me shouted "It's the Big Bopper" gave me the idea to use it as my stage name. So because I am a Brian, the two became a natural for a username. The only thing is....  because I was on local radio as The Big Bopper for 17 years there are a lot of people on the blogs I'm on; know who I am instantly.


----------



## donkey too (Sep 26, 2011)

Mine came about when I was signing up to thois site. I obviousely wanted Donkey. but they said that was already taken so I said I wanted to be donkey too.


----------



## Admin (Sep 26, 2011)

Errrrrr.

cos my Mum called me Philip

:rolleyes2:


----------



## Alaska Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

Rubbertramp said:


> I got my same name from a film too....Into the wild...highly reccomend it.....No need to apologise, there is room for many rubbertramps up and down the highways and byways:wave:


 
Hi Rubbertramp, saw your mention of that film Into The Wild...where he ended up dying camped out in that old school bus on the Stampede Trail by Healey in central Alaska...well my wife and I ended up living for 15 years just north of there in Fairbanks, hence my moniker - Alaska Guy. We all remember it well, it was a tragic story that we heard first hand from the people involved in bringing his body out. The film did him justice as a true free spirit, just such a shame he didn't get some advice from the locals before he set out.  

guydoug@live.co.uk


----------



## Alaska Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

Alaska Guy said:


> Hi Rubbertramp, saw your mention of that film Into The Wild...where he ended up dying camped out in that old school bus on the Stampede Trail by Healey in central Alaska...well my wife and I ended up living for 15 years just north of there in Fairbanks, hence my moniker - Alaska Guy. We all remember it well, it was a tragic story that we heard first hand from the people involved in bringing his body out. The film did him justice as a true free spirit, just such a shame he didn't get some advice from the locals before he set out.
> 
> guydoug@live.co.uk


 
Sorry folks, didn't mean to post such a downer on such a fun thread! Some of you sound rather ....interesting...wonder what happens when alcohol is added??


----------



## Rubbertramp (Sep 26, 2011)

Alaska Guy said:


> Hi Rubbertramp, saw your mention of that film Into The Wild...where he ended up dying camped out in that old school bus on the Stampede Trail by Healey in central Alaska...well my wife and I ended up living for 15 years just north of there in Fairbanks, hence my moniker - Alaska Guy. We all remember it well, it was a tragic story that we heard first hand from the people involved in bringing his body out. The film did him justice as a true free spirit, just such a shame he didn't get some advice from the locals before he set out.
> 
> guydoug@live.co.uk


 
Hi Guy.... Yes, both the film and the book had a profound effect on me....Chris had it all yet was only really happy when he was penniless. He had some wonderful adventures both in Alaska and before he went and watching them and reading about them made my heart soar. When I read about the cable car just upstream from where he crossed the Teklanika River and that he could have escaped....I groaned out loud...he was so unprepared! I'll bet the locals thought he was foolish.
I'd like to do something similar one day...."just make do with nothing but your hands and your head"


----------



## Witchdoctor (Sep 26, 2011)

A very young, ex girlfriend chose mine when we lived in a converted Bedford ambulance together.
My birthday is Halloween… Lived in an ambulance…? 
Hence Witchdoctor…. She was Night-nurse.
(It’s still also our CB handles.)​


----------



## VeeDub (Sep 26, 2011)

yorkslass said:


> not especially good with computers,memory not what it was, so i thought i would choose something i"m not likely to forget, born and lived in god"s own county all my life. By the way good idea for a post, i must admit i"ve been curious about some usernames.



And there's me thinking that you were probably from Welsh Wales Boyo Isn't It Look You...   lol


----------



## Alaska Guy (Sep 27, 2011)

Rubbertramp said:


> Hi Guy.... Yes, both the film and the book had a profound effect on me....Chris had it all yet was only really happy when he was penniless. He had some wonderful adventures both in Alaska and before he went and watching them and reading about them made my heart soar. When I read about the cable car just upstream from where he crossed the Teklanika River and that he could have escaped....I groaned out loud...he was so unprepared! I'll bet the locals thought he was foolish.
> I'd like to do something similar one day...."just make do with nothing but your hands and your head"



I know we are a bit off thread (can we do messages through this forum??) but the idea of making do is exactly what happened to us when we had just arrived in Fairbanks. We ended up living in a derelict log cabin outside town and just scraped through a really cold and deep-snow winter. I actually passed out from exhaustion across the top of my chainsaw in minus 40F on Xmas Day 1992 - I had to keep dragging in dead birch trees from the woods through 4 feet of snow, cutting trench-trails for hundreds of yards to do so. Luckily the chainsaw stalled and I came around before I got frostbitten. We did not think Chris was foolish, just unlucky.

If you are ever up this way in west berks, let me know. Got space to park.


----------



## Rubbertramp (Sep 28, 2011)

Alaska Guy said:


> I know we are a bit off thread (can we do messages through this forum??) but the idea of making do is exactly what happened to us when we had just arrived in Fairbanks. We ended up living in a derelict log cabin outside town and just scraped through a really cold and deep-snow winter. I actually passed out from exhaustion across the top of my chainsaw in minus 40F on Xmas Day 1992 - I had to keep dragging in dead birch trees from the woods through 4 feet of snow, cutting trench-trails for hundreds of yards to do so. Luckily the chainsaw stalled and I came around before I got frostbitten. We did not think Chris was foolish, just unlucky.
> 
> If you are ever up this way in west berks, let me know. Got space to park.


 
Wow...would love to try to get through real hardship like that...hats off to you man! That is what you call real living!..I Will be spending some time in Scotland this winter so here's hoping for some severe weather!
I may be wrong but I think you can only private message if you are a full member....but for fifteen quid it's well worth it for the POI download alone.
You may have already read it but here's a link to another article about Chris McAndless......Chip Brown
Thanks for the offer of a parking space, I'll certainly give you a shout if I'm down that way.....
Mark

Sorry people for being ....fftopic:


----------



## Derbyshire (Sep 28, 2011)

I've got numerous usernames across the ether. Despite being born and bred in Leeds, I've lived in Derbyshire for the last 3 years. Hence, the username! 

Our van is Bertie Bus. Although at the moment he's Dirty Bertie Bus!! :lol-053:


----------



## VeeDub (Sep 29, 2011)

VeeDub. Own a VeeDub. Ergo VeeDub. Simples!! hehehehe.


----------



## cloropois (Sep 29, 2011)

Very boring - just the name of our house in France - le Cloropois ...


----------



## ikan45 (Oct 1, 2011)

*ID*

Hi mine was also from many years ago on the c b i used to say I CAN a lot so i got lumered with it , i just changed the c to a k and added my birth year to it so it comes out as ikan 45 .  regards to all  Jan .


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 2, 2011)

DILIGAF, Easy realy, its the name of a Kevin (Bloody) Wilson song that I like, & it sort of says it the way it is...Its just the type of guy I am!!!!!

If anyone hasnt heard the song its on youtube, feel free to have a listen!!!!!!!:lol-049:


----------

